# Accessing old BBS



## riverdees05 (Jun 7, 2005)

How do we access the old BBS, again?   I thought I saw something on that, but couldn't find it.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 7, 2005)

Click on your existing "Favorite" link in your browser for the old BBS. Or, if you don't have one, you can bookmark this one - http://www.tug1.net/cgi-bin/Ultimate.cgi?action=intro&BypassCookie=false

Then log in with your old user name and password and you'll be able to see the various BBS forums.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks, Super Dave


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 7, 2005)

See the "sticky" threads at the top of this forum ...


----------

